# New sailor prepping for upcoming lessons



## Ken Hawkins (Oct 17, 2016)

HI all,

I am a bit land locked (Atlanta, GA.) but have signed up to take the asa 101 keel boat certification on lake Lanier this Nov. So let me introduce myself...

Two years ago I took a blue whale watching trip in Maui. It happened to be on a large catamaran which I didn't think much of as I wanted to see whales. Setting the whale watching aside I experienced the most wonderful feeling I didn't even know existed, moving across the water using nothing but the wind! I've been on water with small fishing boats up to large ferry's and always enjoyed the water but it is NOT the same by any stretch of the imagination for myself and even though it's been 2 years I still cannot explain that euphoric rush. It's taken me this long to get off my duff and do something but I'm finally jumping with the hopes of capturing that feeling again and learning new exciting things.

Apologies for any and all first time, n00b type questions that might escape my fingers. I'll do my best to tear through the forum for answers before I open my trap.

Looking forward to the journey with all of you!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet and hopefully welcome to sailing! Good luck with your sailing instruction. There are quite a few ASA/US Sailing instructors who are forum members in case you have any questions or concerns or worries or whatever about your course.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Best advise - make sure that you have read and understood the content in the manual. Donna is correct; instructors are willing to offer advise and answers questions.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Welcome - we were where you are 16 years ago - we read the books before the ASA course and reread as it did not make a lot of sense - like picking up you first algebra book and trying to understand it before the first class - once the instructor explains it it will all make sense - 

but most important - have a good time and relax it will all be good


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome. Might I suggest you pick up a copy of Royce's Sailing Illustrated, a small book that covers just about everything you might wish to know about sailing, in a fun to read, unpreachy format.
I've been using it to teach folks to sail (and much more like knot tying, anchoring, sailing terms, etc.) for over 50 years. Not to mention that it was the book I began with. 58 years on the water and I'm still putting thousands of miles under my keel every year, so you have a lot of that "most wonderful feeling" to look forward to.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Buy "Chapman's Piloting & Seamanship" still one of the best (if not driest reading) guides I've found. Also a great long term reference book.
https://www.amazon.com/Chapman-Piloting-Seamanship-Small-Handling/dp/1588169618

Read the first couple chapters... if you retain half of that information, you'll know most of what you need to know for the written parts of the class.

As far as actually sailing (doing it), everyone learns at a different pace. Some are naturals, some take forever to grasp the nuances of it all. None of us are experts. Always stuff to learn.

Welcome to the adventure.


----------



## Ken Hawkins (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the book advice. I did pick up The Complete Sailing Manual, Third Edition and have been marking it up as I read. Thank you again!


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

The manual for the ASA 101 has been revamped recently to a new series called "Sailing Made Easy"

https://www.amazon.com/Sailing-Made-Easy-American-Association/dp/098210250X

You should get this ahead of time and read it before the class. Even if you don't understand it all at the moment you will have been introduced to the concepts you will be learning, allowing you to retain more when you take the class.

After you take the class sail the small boats a bunch then take ASA 103 in the spring.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

SHNOOL said:


> Buy "Chapman's Piloting & Seamanship" still one of the best (if not driest reading) guides I've found. Also a great long term reference book.
> https://www.amazon.com/Chapman-Piloting-Seamanship-Small-Handling/dp/1588169618


Although once upon a time I taught myself to sail using Royce's and Chapman's, I like the Annapolis Book of Seamanship as a second book. A lot of the same subject matter but geared strictly to sailors.

https://www.amazon.com/Annapolis-Bo...&sr=1-1&keywords=annapolis+book+of+seamanship.

I have the 3rd edition. Can anyone tell me is the 4th worth the upgrade?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

jephotog said:


> I have the 3rd edition. Can anyone tell me is the 4th worth the upgrade?


I just checked the reviews and quite a few people complained about the 4th edition, not being much of an upgrade. Pick up a used copy of the 3rd edition as a great resource for cheap.


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Check out Youtube look for sailing basics, take the FREE on line course at NauticEd.org. Try find a way to get out the water before you take the class. Even if it's on a sunfish on a local lake....
Think about the wind every time you step outside. Which direction is it coming from? How strong is? Is it gusting? If you can't get out and sail go to a local and watch the water, how big are the waves? Can you see the surface change as the wind changes?


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Ken, Also on Youtube do a search for Mayrland (MD ) School of sailing. They have some really good videos. Many will be a little over your head. Tying a cleat hitch, winch handling, and maybe docking will good for now.


----------

